# lirc mit kernel 2.6.26-gentoo-r3?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

Nach Update von Kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r8 auf 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 fuktioniert lirc nicht mehr.   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
vdr02 ~ # /etc/init.d/lircd start      

 * Starting lircd ...

 * modprobe serial

FATAL: Error inserting lirc_serial (/lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r3/misc/lirc_serial.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/lircd -- -d /dev/lirc0                                                                                                                                

vdr02 ~ #
```

dmesg sagt leider gar nichts.   :Crying or Very sad: 

```
vdr02 ~ # dmesg | grep lirc

vdr02 ~ #
```

Hat Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du das Modul danach neugebaut?

Tobi

----------

## 3PO

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hast du das Modul danach neugebaut?
> 
> Tobi

 

Natürlich, und zwar so:

```
vdr02 ~ # emerge -av lirc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/lirc-0.8.3-r2  USE="X -debug -doc -hardware-carrier -transmitter" LIRC_DEVICES="serial -accent -act200l -act220l -adaptec -all -alsa_usb -animax -asusdh -atilibusb -atiusb -audio -audio_alsa -avermedia -avermedia98 -avermedia_vdomate -bestbuy -bestbuy2 -breakoutbox -bte -bw6130 -caraca -chronos -cmdir -cph06x -creative -creative_infracd -devinput -digimatrix -dsp -dvico -ea65 -exaudio -flyvideo -gvbctv5pci -hauppauge -hauppauge_dvb -hercules_smarttv_stereo -igorplugusb -imon -imon_knob -imon_lcd -imon_pad -imon_pad2keys -imon_rsc -inputlirc -irdeo -irdeo_remote -irman -irreal -it87 -knc_one -kworld -leadtek_0007 -leadtek_0010 -leadtek_pvr2000 -livedrive_midi -livedrive_seq -logitech -macmini -mceusb -mceusb2 -mediafocusI -mouseremote -mouseremote_ps2 -mp3anywhere -nslu2 -packard_bell -parallel -pcmak -pcmak_usb -pctv -pixelview_bt878 -pixelview_pak -pixelview_pro -provideo -realmagic -remote_wonder_plus -remotemaster -sa1100 -sasem -sb0540 -serial_igor_cesko -silitek -sir -slinke -streamzap -tekram -tekram_bt829 -tira -ttusbir -tuxbox -tvbox -udp -uirt2 -uirt2_raw -usb_uirt_raw -usbirboy -usbx -userspace -xboxusb" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

----------

## musv

Hatte ich auch. Mach mal 'n Update auf lirc-0.8.4. Dann sollte das wieder gehen.

----------

## 3PO

lirc-0.8.4 ist leider noch nicht im Portage, sondern erst lirc-0.8.3-r2   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## firefly

 *3PO wrote:*   

> lirc-0.8.4 ist leider noch nicht im Portage, sondern erst lirc-0.8.3-r2  

 

es ist in portage  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> app-misc/lirc
> 
>      Available versions:  0.8.0-r8 0.8.1 ~0.8.2_pre2 ~0.8.2 0.8.2-r1 0.8.2-r2 0.8.3_pre1 ~0.8.3_pre3 ~0.8.3 ~0.8.3-r1 0.8.3-r2 ~0.8.4

 

----------

## 3PO

aber leider nicht stable....

```
vdr02 ~ # emerge -av lirc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/lirc-0.8.3-r2  USE="X -debug -doc -hardware-carrier -transmitter" LIRC_DEVICES="serial -accent -act200l -act220l -adaptec -all -alsa_usb -animax -asusdh -atilibusb -atiusb -audio -audio_alsa -avermedia -avermedia98 -avermedia_vdomate -bestbuy -bestbuy2 -breakoutbox -bte -bw6130 -caraca -chronos -cmdir -cph06x -creative -creative_infracd -devinput -digimatrix -dsp -dvico -ea65 -exaudio -flyvideo -gvbctv5pci -hauppauge -hauppauge_dvb -hercules_smarttv_stereo -igorplugusb -imon -imon_knob -imon_lcd -imon_pad -imon_pad2keys -imon_rsc -inputlirc -irdeo -irdeo_remote -irman -irreal -it87 -knc_one -kworld -leadtek_0007 -leadtek_0010 -leadtek_pvr2000 -livedrive_midi -livedrive_seq -logitech -macmini -mceusb -mceusb2 -mediafocusI -mouseremote -mouseremote_ps2 -mp3anywhere -nslu2 -packard_bell -parallel -pcmak -pcmak_usb -pctv -pixelview_bt878 -pixelview_pak -pixelview_pro -provideo -realmagic -remote_wonder_plus -remotemaster -sa1100 -sasem -sb0540 -serial_igor_cesko -silitek -sir -slinke -streamzap -tekram -tekram_bt829 -tira -ttusbir -tuxbox -tvbox -udp -uirt2 -uirt2_raw -usb_uirt_raw -usbirboy -usbx -userspace -xboxusb" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

----------

## firefly

ich wollte nur deiner Behauptung widersprechen, das diese Version nicht im portage sei.

Und was spricht dagegen die "unstable" version zu installieren, wenn diese dein Problem löst.

----------

## 3PO

 *musv wrote:*   

> Hatte ich auch. Mach mal 'n Update auf lirc-0.8.4. Dann sollte das wieder gehen.

 

Habe auf lirc-0.8.4 upgedatet, nun läuft es problemlos.   :Razz: 

Thx @ all.

----------

